# Are you sure?



## adexx

How to say "Are you sure?" in Japanese? Is there a general phrase?


----------



## Strutter

Though it depends on what is your situation."Are you sure" most likely is "大丈夫？"(だいじょうぶ？). This phrase is extremely useful among Japanese.


----------



## adexx

Really? It sounds a bit strange to my (foreign) ear.
Anyway, I wanted to ask "Are you sure?" to confirm someone's choice (E.g. when shopping for something).


----------



## Strutter

ah... sorry I made a mistake. 
Now, I guess then you think "I don't choice that if I were you" . 
"マジ？" is most likely as "Are you sure?", I think. "マジ？" is very useful and casual. </p>


----------



## Catnails

（本当に）それでいいの？
それで良いのですか？
間違いないの？
間違いありませんか？

Depending on whom you are talking with and how you say it, these questions could get you in trouble because of the implication that you are disagreeing with his or her choice. Asking a question in Japanese in many cases is regarded not as an expression of the neutral posiotion but, rather, as an expression of doubt, a negative disagreement. This is one of the reasons why the Japanese usually appear to hesitate to ask questions to others in almost all situations one encounters in daily life.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Is (それで)よろしいでしょうか suitable in that context?
I actually see that phrase in videogames, when you are asked to confirm a major change in the settings, like erasing saved data or creating a new profile.
I suppose it occurs in real life as well...


----------



## almostfreebird

quote:"マジ？" is most likely as "Are you sure?", I think. "マジ？" is very useful and casual.:unquote

マジ？(kind of slang) is more likely "Are you serious?" or "Really?".


To confirm someone's choice politely, like "Would that be all right with you?",

"(それで)よろしいでしょうか" is the expression.




"(それで)よろしいでしょうか" is the expression of a store clerk or a dealer(in gamble).


"それでいい？" is casual and friendly expression.


----------



## Strutter

Thank you almostfreebird.

I admit that my replying is not more precise and agree with his(her) one.


----------



## adexx

Thanks guys.


----------



## Polyglotta

If I accompany a friend to a デパート,and I am skeptical about his/her　choice,　Then I would say　「大丈夫」,　too、as　Strutter suggests in his first reply.　Catnails examples are also　fine,　but　I think in the described situation, 「だいじょうぶ」fits　best.


----------



## Flaminius

Polyglotta said:


> If I accompany a friend to a デパート,and I am skeptical about his/her　choice,　Then I would say　「大丈夫」,　too、as　Strutter suggests in his first reply.


But it's a bit tricky.  Always make sure to indicate the object of your concern.

E.g., これで大丈夫?
こんなに小さなサイズで本当に大丈夫?
etc.

I assume you are using 「大丈夫?」 to enquire if the listener is not going to regret their choice, but you'd probably like to take some care not to let the listener misunderstand 大丈夫 being used in its primary meaning, i.e., healthy.  If the listener chooses to select this meaning—and I am telling you that it is very easy to be selected when the listener is a little insecure about their shopping choice—, you might be understood as questioning the listener's taste in clothes or, worse, their state of mind.


----------

